# Remote Codes for RCA Model L26HD41 TV



## tomandbrenda (Jun 29, 2011)

I have purchased two universal remotes for an RCA Model L26HD41 TV and none of the codes for RCA TV's work. I am hoping someone else can help. I have emailed the tech support for audiovox which makes RCA branded universal remotes and haven't yet gotten a response. The two remotes I have bought are a TV Tech 6 device universal remote and an RCA RCR6473R. I would appreciate any response.


----------

